# ukc conformation



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

does anyone on here show in ukc in the central va area? there is a ukc show coming up next weekend in courtland va and was wondering if it would be worth taking porter for the experience.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

UKC is great for experience


----------

